# Can you gig at for pickens?



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

I know you can't spearfish but i didn't know if you're allowed to gig.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i believe everybody and your brother flounder gigs there...


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've seen guys spearfish for sheepheads at the old pier before


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Call the park service and ask. I would do this before getting a citation. I have seen people spearing and gigging but I would want to know if it is legal in the national park before I made a fool out of myself.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

This GINS webpage answers your question.
http://www.nps.gov/guis/planyourvisit/snorkeling-and-diving-at-gulf-islands.htm


----------



## jojol513 (Mar 30, 2010)

I saw three girls there last night, I heard they gigged three. The biggest one being 17". lol


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Here is the cut and paste version of the answer you seek*

* "No spear fishing is permitted from 200 feet east of the Fort Pickens fishing pier, to 300 feet west of the last rock jetty in Pensacola Pass. Spear fishing is prohibited in the Perdido Key jetties and in the vicinity of swimming beaches"*

According to their web site, gigging is a form of spear fishing along with other methods as well. I guess last nights visit was ignorance which the law says is no excuse! One less place to gig 

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

boatnbob said:


> * "No spear fishing is permitted from 200 feet east of the Fort Pickens fishing pier, to 300 feet west of the last rock jetty in Pensacola Pass. Spear fishing is prohibited in the Perdido Key jetties and in the vicinity of swimming beaches"*
> 
> According to their web site, gigging is a form of spear fishing along with other methods as well. I guess last nights visit was ignorance which the law says is no excuse! One less place to gig
> 
> ...


When I used to dive we always concidered spear fishing a device that is mechanical driven to propell a spear, like a spear gun with rubber bands or a air gun. Most jetties,bridges and public swim areas in florida ban spear fishing. We used to just use a Hawian sling and remove the rubber band and pretty much underwater gig the flounder. I would think that gigging is allowed being its safety issue for the ban. But i'm far east of pickens and never gigged the area...best just call em.


----------

